# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  پیشنهاد ایجاد بخشی جهت درج سولات حسابداری

## AmirSky

باسلام

یکی از مشکلاتی که گاهی برای یک برنامه نویس بوجود می آید سوالاتی است که در مورد مسائل حسابداری برای او بوجود می آید . برای همین من پیشنهاد می کنم بخشی وجود داشته باشد تا برنامه نویسان سوالات خود را در این زمینه از کسانی اطلاع درستی از مباحث حسابداری دارند بپرسند.

باتشکر

----------


## ztx4

موافق نیستم.
اون وقت باید چند تا حساب دار هم داشته باشیم تا در این بخش ها فعالیت کنند.

ضمنا دلیلی نداره که هر مشکلی که ممکنه یک برنامه نویس پیدا کنه در این سایت حل بشه!
مثلا اگر یک برنامه نویس سیستم برق خونه یا محل کارش خراب شد و در نتیجه برنامه نویسیش متوقف شد، آیا باید اینجا یه بخش داشته باشیم تا بیاد سوالش رو در مورد سیم کشی ساختمون بپرسه؟!

----------


## AmirSky

صحبت از برنامه نویسیه نه سیم کشی ساختمون
حالا اگه مقدور نیست که چند تا حسابدار یا کسانی که به اصول حسابداری قدری مسلط هستند بیان و فعالیت کنند بحث جداست.
حداقل بد نبود بجای دست انداختن یکی دو تا سایت حسابداری معرفی می کردی . من که پیدا نکردم

----------


## NIK

> یکی از مشکلاتی که گاهی برای یک برنامه نویس بوجود می آید سوالاتی است که  در مورد مسائل حسابداری برای او بوجود می آید . برای همین من پیشنهاد می  کنم بخشی وجود داشته باشد تا برنامه نویسان سوالات خود را در این زمینه از  کسانی اطلاع درستی از مباحث حسابداری دارند بپرسند.


  سلام
بر فرض هم که این بخش راه اندازی بشه، شما میتونید به پاسخ هایی که از  اینجا میگیرید اعتماد کنید؟ مثلاً درباره نحوه تهیه ترازنامه های مالی یا  نحوه محاسبه حقوق و مزایا در سیستم حقوق و دستمزد یا محاسبه هزینه های  آشکار و پنهان و ...
به نظر من اگه قصد نوشتن برنامه های مالی دارید، حتماً با یک حسابدار با  تجربه مشورت کنید. اگه محاسبات مالی برنامتون اشتباه باشه، ممکنه زود خودشو  نشون نده و سر سال یه فاجعه به بار بیاره.
موفق باشید.

----------


## AmirSky

> بر فرض هم که این بخش راه اندازی بشه، شما میتونید به پاسخ هایی که از  اینجا میگیرید اعتماد کنید؟ مثلاً درباره نحوه تهیه ترازنامه های مالی یا  نحوه محاسبه حقوق و مزایا در سیستم حقوق و دستمزد یا محاسبه هزینه های  آشکار و پنهان و ...


نه عزیز سوالات من ساده تر از این حرفها است . 
من برای قسمتی از یک برنامه چند تا سوال داشتم که از یه حسابدار پرسیدم جواب درست نگرفتم و سرچی هم درباره فروم های حسابداری انجام دادم چیز خوبی پیدا نکردم
و من تاپیک های زیادی دیدم که دوستان ایجاد کرده بودند و فقط در آنها سولات حسابداری بود.
پیشنهاد دادم تا این دسته از سولات یک جا باشه بد نیست
و خیلی از سولات رو نیاز نیست حتما یه حسابدار جواب بده. بعضی وقتها یه برنامه نویسی که برنامه حسابداری خوبی نوشته باشه شاید بهتر بتونه کمک کنه
در هر صورت اگه کسی فروم حسابداری فعالی سراغ داره بد نیست معرفی کنه ، مطمئنا به درد خیلی ها میخوره

----------


## M.T.P

کافیه یه بنده خدایی یه نظری ، پیشنهادی ... چیزی بده ، قبل از اینکه مدیران بخوان روش فکر کنن یا نظری بدن 50 نفر جلوش موضع میگیرن و انتقاد میکنن. بابا شماها که حسابدار نیستن ، وظیفه آوردن مدیر حسابدار هم بعهده شماها نیست ، دست بردارین.
من منظورم به این تاپیک نیست اصلا کلا عرض میکنم. خب این همه تاپیک تو این سایت هست یکیشم واسه حسابداری ، چه اشکالی داره؟!    :عصبانی:

----------


## saed2006

با توجه به اینکه حوزه های  برنامه نویسی روز به روز تخصصی تر  میشه
پیشنهاد خوبی رو مطرح کردن دوستمون
برنامه نویسی برق
برنامه نویسی مکانیک
برنامه نویسی عمران
برنامه نویسی حسابداری
میشه کم کم شروع کرد و این ها رو به سایت اضافه کرد
به نظر من پیشنهاد زیبا و قابل تاملی هست

----------


## NIK

> کافیه یه بنده خدایی یه نظری ، پیشنهادی ... چیزی بده ، قبل از اینکه مدیران بخوان روش فکر کنن یا نظری بدن 50 نفر جلوش موضع میگیرن و انتقاد میکنن. بابا شماها که حسابدار نیستن ، وظیفه آوردن مدیر حسابدار هم بعهده شماها نیست ، دست بردارین.
> من منظورم به این تاپیک نیست اصلا کلا عرض میکنم. خب این همه تاپیک تو این سایت هست یکیشم واسه حسابداری ، چه اشکالی داره؟!


1- کسی موضع گیری نکرد. راهنمایی بود.
2- چرا شما اینقدر داغ کردی. نکنه لیسانس حسابداری داری !! :لبخند گشاده!: 

*بهتره همه ما گوش شنیدن نظرات مخالف و موافق رو داشته باشیم. انتقادات سازنده باعث پیشرفت آدم میشه.*

----------


## Felony

> با توجه به اینکه حوزه های  برنامه نویسی روز به روز تخصصی تر  میشه
> پیشنهاد خوبی رو مطرح کردن دوستمون
> برنامه نویسی برق
> برنامه نویسی مکانیک
> برنامه نویسی عمران
> برنامه نویسی حسابداری
> میشه کم کم شروع کرد و این ها رو به سایت اضافه کرد
> به نظر من پیشنهاد زیبا و قابل تاملی هست


اگر قرار باشه اینطور عمل بشه سایت رو نمیشه جمع کرد ، همین الان افرادی که هیچ تخصصی ندارن وارد سایت میشن و همینطور هم نظم سایت رو به هم میریزن ، وای به حال اینکه در صفحه اول گوکل ( با توجه به رنک برنامه نویس ) در مورد حسابداری و معماری و ... نتیجه جست و جو به سایت برنامه نویس ختم بشه .

اگر جند تا سوال ساده دارید که دیگه راه اندازی یک بخش درست نیست ، بخش گفت و گو آزاد هم میتونید سوالتون رو پیگیری کنید .

----------


## M.T.P

> 1- کسی موضع گیری نکرد. راهنمایی بود.
> 2- چرا شما اینقدر داغ کردی. نکنه لیسانس حسابداری داری !!
> 3- اگه قراره مدیران با اضهار نظر ما تصمیم بگیرن، به شما ارتباطی نداره که ما چه نظری میدیم.
> 4- اگه قراره مدیران به نظرات ما توجهی نکنن، پس داغ نکن.
> 
> *بهتره همه ما گوش شنیدن نظرات مخالف و موافق رو داشته باشیم. انتقادات سازنده باعث پیشرفت آدم میشه.*


با توجه به عنوان این بخش یعنی ( گفتگو با مسئولین سایت ، درخواست و پیشنهاد ) کل بیانات جنابعالی از دیدگاه بنده مردود تلقی میشود.

----------


## NIK

> با توجه به عنوان این بخش یعنی ( گفتگو با مسئولین سایت ، درخواست و پیشنهاد ) کل بیانات جنابعالی از دیدگاه بنده مردود تلقی میشود.


نظرات من در پاسخ به پیشنهاد دوستمون، به نوعی پیشنهاد من به مدیران در قبال این موضوع بود.

موفق باشید.

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام،
دوستان توجه کنید،
یک "برنامه نویس"/"توسعه گر"/"تحلیلگر" در طول دوران کاری خود ممکن است با حرفه های گوناگونی تعامل داشته باشد، مانند:

حسابداریبانکداریآموزش از راه دورتجارتپرونده سلامت الکترونیک (EHR)مدیریت بیمارستان/پرستاری...
می بینید که اگر قرار باشد این لیست را ادامه دهم، "انتها" نخواهد داشت، چون شما برای "یکپارچه کردن" و "مکانیزه کردن" هر نوع سیستمی در هر نوع سازمانی با هر نوع فعالیتی نیاز است تا به نوعی با فرآیند های آن سازمان و همچنین حرفه ی مورد نظر آشنایی پیدا کنید، اگر اینطور باشد ما باید برای تمامی حرفه ها که اصلا" "به تنهایی" ربطی به برنامه نویسی ندارند، یک بخش مجزا ایجاد کنیم که این موضوع با اهداف سایت مغایرت دارد، ما اینجا به مسائل "فنی" می پردازیم،
گرچه بعد از ایجاد بعضی تغییر و تحولات در بخش گفتگوی آزاد، شاید( تاکید می کنم شاید) امکان این وجود داشته باشد که در مورد بعضی مسائل مرتبط با حیطه ی IT سوالاتی را مطرح نمود، البته باز هم نه سوالات صرف مربوط به یک حرفه ای خاص،/

----------

